# Lowering a TDI Beetle Convertible



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

Hey Gang!

Anyone here have experience lowering their TDI Convertibles? I am finally sick of my car's "4x4" ride height, especially the rear end. I thought I read somewhere that the suspension setups are very different between the R-Line Turbo and the TDI and also between the Coupe and Convertible models. Most folks seem to have lowered their Turbo/R-Line Coupes and Convertibles here, but I want to know what options there are for the TDI Convertible. I see that Tire Rack lists a spring kit, but I thought I also ran across something that indicated that was not compatible with the TDI model even though it is listed. 

And what about this kit?
http://www.uspmotorsports.com/VWR-Sport-Springs-Bettle-Scirocco.html

I am only looking for the *slightest* visual change. I don't really want it lowered per se and I am not tracking the vehicle or wanting to increase performance. Any and all help is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

No one? 

Anyone from USP?


----------



## enigmazeus (Aug 29, 2014)

Ciao!
I'm writing you from italy. 
I've got a beetle convertible 1.6 tdi (my2013) and i buy h&r specific spring kit. 
Specific becaus it has the right axle load (front and rear) and it is made for rear multilink suspension. 
The lovering is -25mm in the front and -40 in the rear axle. I did not install it yet because actually i'm working in portugal and my car is in italy. The kit arrived me last week so as soon as possible my father will go to a mechanic to install it. 
I don't know if this information eill ve usefull for you but i hope so. 
Have a nice weekend
Alessandro

Ps. Sorry for my english!


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

enigmazeus said:


> Ciao!
> I'm writing you from italy.
> I've got a beetle convertible 1.6 tdi (my2013) and i buy h&r specific spring kit.
> Specific becaus it has the right axle load (front and rear) and it is made for rear multilink suspension.
> ...


Thanks and let me know how the install goes, with pictures if possible. I am very curious to know how much it will be lowered overall. I am not particularly looking for a "lowered" look, just a more appropriate ride height. The stock setup is visually way too high, especially in the rear.


----------



## enigmazeus (Aug 29, 2014)

This is the "lowered" picture...do you like it?


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Pretty... Lowered but not too much so. I'm not a big fan of lowering, but this looks good. How's the ride now?

And your English is fine!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## enigmazeus (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks! The ride? Now is fantastic! Exactly what i want!!!


----------



## CieloBug (Jan 13, 2015)

Anyone experience with lowering a TDI convertible 2013 with 215 35 19 inch wheels?


----------



## enigmazeus (Aug 29, 2014)

215 or 235???


----------



## CieloBug (Jan 13, 2015)

215


----------



## enigmazeus (Aug 29, 2014)

What a "strange" size! Here in italy on 19" wheels we have 235 tyres...


----------



## CieloBug (Jan 13, 2015)

yes, that's right


----------

